# [SOLVED] firewall or virus blocking google?



## doctajoynes (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello, 

My computer's virus protection expired so I Googled a free one and downloaded it without doing much research on it. It contained a virus and now it's disrupting my computer. I ran Microsoft essentials security and found malware and it removed all threats. The virus is disrupting my connection to the Google server. I cannot use google web, images, or mail but I can maps. I tried following the steps suggested here but my host file name is different and contains different information. If someone could tell me how to erase and save a new proper HOST file I would greatly appreciate it. 

I went into C:windows/system32/drivers/etc and the host file is name *Imhosts* and contained...

# This file is compatible with Microsoft LAN Manager 2.x TCP/IP lmhosts
# files and offers the following extensions:
#
# #PRE
# #DOM:<domain>
# #INCLUDE <filename>
# #BEGIN_ALTERNATE
# #END_ALTERNATE
# \0xnn (non-printing character support)
#
# Following any entry in the file with the characters "#PRE" will cause
# the entry to be preloaded into the name cache. By default, entries are
# not preloaded, but are parsed only after dynamic name resolution fails.
#
# Following an entry with the "#DOM:<domain>" tag will associate the
# entry with the domain specified by <domain>. This affects how the
# browser and logon services behave in TCP/IP environments. To preload
# the host name associated with #DOM entry, it is necessary to also add a
# #PRE to the line. The <domain> is always preloaded although it will not
# be shown when the name cache is viewed.
#
# Specifying "#INCLUDE <filename>" will force the RFC NetBIOS (NBT)
# software to seek the specified <filename> and parse it as if it were
# local. <filename> is generally a UNC-based name, allowing a
# centralized lmhosts file to be maintained on a server.
# It is ALWAYS necessary to provide a mapping for the IP address of the
# server prior to the #INCLUDE. This mapping must use the #PRE directive.
# In addtion the share "public" in the example below must be in the
# LanManServer list of "NullSessionShares" in order for client machines to
# be able to read the lmhosts file successfully. This key is under
# \machine\system\currentcontrolset\services\lanmanserver\parameters\nullsessionshares
# in the registry. Simply add "public" to the list found there.
#
# The #BEGIN_ and #END_ALTERNATE keywords allow multiple #INCLUDE
# statements to be grouped together. Any single successful include
# will cause the group to succeed.
#
# Finally, non-printing characters can be embedded in mappings by
# first surrounding the NetBIOS name in quotations, then using the
# \0xnn notation to specify a hex value for a non-printing character.
#
# The following example illustrates all of these extensions:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino #PRE #DOM:networking #net group's DC
# 102.54.94.102 "appname \0x14" #special app server
# 102.54.94.123 popular #PRE #source server
# 102.54.94.117 localsrv #PRE #needed for the include
#
# #BEGIN_ALTERNATE
# #INCLUDE \\localsrv\public\lmhosts
# #INCLUDE \\rhino\public\lmhosts
# #END_ALTERNATE
#
# In the above example, the "appname" server contains a special
# character in its name, the "popular" and "localsrv" server names are
# preloaded, and the "rhino" server name is specified so it can be used
# to later #INCLUDE a centrally maintained lmhosts file if the "localsrv"
# system is unavailable.
#
# Note that the whole file is parsed including comments on each lookup,
# so keeping the number of comments to a minimum will improve performance.
# Therefore it is not advisable to simply add lmhosts file entries onto the
# end of this file.



The above messages said to locate # 127.0.0.1 localhost and erase everything below. I don't even have the localhost option. Can someone explain to me how to fix my host file. Thank you very much


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: firewall or virus blocking google?*

"host file is name Imhosts "

Sorry this is incorrect. There is hosts and lmhosts which do very different things. One if for tcp/ip [hosts] and one is for netbios [lmhosts]

It is advised you not use the lmhosts but only use the hosts file.

Here is how you can set the hosts file back to default
How do I reset the hosts file back to the default?


----------



## doctajoynes (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: firewall or virus blocking google?*

I used that site you gave me and it didn't work. I am still unable to connect to Google. Whenever I try it says "404 Not Found".

I wasn't aware that Imhosts and hosts are different things. I do not have a 'host' document. I tried accessing my host file through c:/windows/system32/drivers/etc and there were only a few options in there. they are as follows:


tmvsthfud.bin
tmvsthfss.bin
services
protocol
networks
Imhosts

I tried manually fixing my host file by creating a new one. The directions told me to right click, go to *new* and click *text document*. I right clicked and went to *new* but there was only one option which was *folder*. I have no idea what to do or where to go from this point. 

Thank you for your assistance thus far


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: firewall or virus blocking google?*

No hosts file than don't worry about it. Its not the issue.

I would suggest reviewing this topic concerning
tmvsthfud.bin 
tmvsthfss.bin 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/tmvsthfud-bin-and-tmvsthfss-bin-196652.html

visit the spyware/malware removal forum for more recent info on how to handle this.


----------



## doctajoynes (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: firewall or virus blocking google?*

It was in fact my hosts file. I had to reveal my hosts file. It was hidden for protection. I revealed it and then replaced it. Thx for trying to help. I appreciate your assistance


----------

